# Water Temp?



## CountryKat (Apr 5, 2004)

What does the water temp. have to be before the walleyes will start hitting crank baits thrown from shore in about 15' of water. Water is very clear and rocky. Breslars and Ferguson reservoir in Lima.


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

CountryKat,

I don't know anything about the two places you mentioned, but most lakes are, and have been, going pretty well in the traditional rocky shoreline areas for weeks. The magic temp that walleye come really shallow is 45 deg in the spring in an attempt to spawn, or at least exhibit spawning activity. Most of this shallow activity takes place at night on lakes like Alum and Hoover. The saugeye have been active on the south shore at Indian for a few weeks. At Erie the temp is in the mid to upper 40's and the reef areas are full of walleye.

good luck,
Kim


----------



## CountryKat (Apr 5, 2004)

Thanks for the help. If I feel any better over the next few days I will get out and do some casting.


----------



## Reel Science (Apr 8, 2004)

Peak walleye spawning usually occurs at around 50 F (10 C), so leading up to that and to some extent past that you will have fish around the prime spawning habitat (usually shallow and rocky). I used to fish those reservoirs when I was young, and to tell you the truth never had much luck. I hope that you get into them, I'd be interested in hearing if you do.

Good Luck!


----------



## CountryKat (Apr 5, 2004)

I've seen guys get into them before, more than once. Ever had any luck with crappie or perch. I know they used to get 12"ers from Ferguson but I haven't heard anything on the positive side for quite some time.


----------

